# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Kromme 'bochel' rug.

## sonicsjezer



----------


## veronique

hallo michael.
in 2002 ben ik van boven naar beneden van de trap gevallen.wervel gebroken en verschillende fracturen erond.lelijke breuk dus.mijn rug is sindsdien helemaal aan het inzakken.Met als gevolg ook een bult op mijn rug.niet alleen dagelijks heel veel pijn maar ook het uitzicht moet je erbij nemen.
ik ben voor 66 procent invalide verklaart.sinds gisteren draag ik nu een 3 punt corset.ik loop daardoor wel wat rechter zodat mijn "bult" ook minder opvalt.maar ze is er nog wel natuurlijk.
ik kan me ook laten opereren.heel zware operatie zegt de dokter zelf.Ze zouden spillen van ongeveer 20 centimeter in mijn rug plaatsen.Maar eerst gaan ze via u ribbekast "vooraan" dus zo naar mijn ruggewervel en daar tussen iets plaatsen zodat mijn rug niet meer naar voor kan buigen en door de spillen recht blijf staan.Operatie van ongeveer 4 uur.hij zegt wel dat hij er vrij zeker van is dat mijn rug recht zal zijn.Maar mijn pijn ,is een andere zaak.hij kan niet zeggen of die zal verdwijnen.dus daarom twijfel ik om het te laten doen.
dus dit is mijn geval.mss hielp het je wat vooruit.
veronique

----------


## katje45

> hallo michael.
> in 2002 ben ik van boven naar beneden van de trap gevallen.wervel gebroken en verschillende fracturen erond.lelijke breuk dus.mijn rug is sindsdien helemaal aan het inzakken.Met als gevolg ook een bult op mijn rug.niet alleen dagelijks heel veel pijn maar ook het uitzicht moet je erbij nemen.
> ik ben voor 66 procent invalide verklaart.sinds gisteren draag ik nu een 3 punt corset.ik loop daardoor wel wat rechter zodat mijn "bult" ook minder opvalt.maar ze is er nog wel natuurlijk.
> ik kan me ook laten opereren.heel zware operatie zegt de dokter zelf.Ze zouden spillen van ongeveer 20 centimeter in mijn rug plaatsen.Maar eerst gaan ze via u ribbekast "vooraan" dus zo naar mijn ruggewervel en daar tussen iets plaatsen zodat mijn rug niet meer naar voor kan buigen en door de spillen recht blijf staan.Operatie van ongeveer 4 uur.hij zegt wel dat hij er vrij zeker van is dat mijn rug recht zal zijn.Maar mijn pijn ,is een andere zaak.hij kan niet zeggen of die zal verdwijnen.dus daarom twijfel ik om het te laten doen.
> dus dit is mijn geval.mss hielp het je wat vooruit.
> veronique



Hallo Veronique,

Wens je heel veel sterkte met het nemen van een beslissing. Zal niet makkelijk zijn, zeker als je niet zeker weet of de pijn weg gaat.
Maar hoe gaat het verder met je rug als je er niets aan laat doen ?

----------


## veronique

.We zijn bang dat mijn rug met het ouder worden nog meer in zakt .maar daar kan hij niet op antw ,hij weet het ook niet ,hij denkt dat ik op het max ben.maar ja ,nu zegt hij ,je hebt gewoon pech gehad.dan kan hij binnen zoveel jaar terug zeggen ,je hebt gewoon pech gehad dat het nog meer is ingezakt...
we denken eraan om een tweede opinie te vragen.mss in leuven.
mss zijn er mensen op dit forum die al die operatie hebben doorstaan,die er iets over kunnen praten.
bedankt katje45 voor u meedeleven.groetjes

----------

